# Youth 16ga. or not?



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have two boys 8 & 10, right now I have a single shot H & R 20 ga. but even I can't hit the broad side of a barn with it. 
I am thinking of getting an 870 youth for them but should I go with a 20 or 16. I have found a used 16 for a good price and I think that they should be able to handle the kick, if it is any more than a 20. 
I have a 12ga. 870 that I bought a youth stock for but that is too long and heavy for them now, I figured in a few more years.

Also is there a large enought selection of non-toxic shells availible?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

if they can't handle and youth 12 or a 12 with a shortened stock, i would go with the 20. there are a lot more shells to choose from.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The 16 does not have terrible recoil at all. I would however suggest going with the 20. 16 gauge shells are far less common, and the non tox, when they can be found are very expensive.


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

i also have a 870 20 gauge and i still use it for grouse so i would pick 20 gauge and its a youth model so u dont pump as far. uke:


----------

